

Disqus on Fake Steve Jobs blog - immad
http://fakesteve.blogspot.com/2008/01/testing.html

======
dcurtis
I'd like to see the headline: "Disqus now on News.YC!"

------
r7000
I think the default avatar for disqus looks like someone who doesn't know what
they are talking about due to the giant question mark in the middle of the
face.

------
shawndrost
fyi, bug -- when comments are deeply nested and the line that says "username
-- x hours ago with y points" has to wrap, the second line appears in the
middle of the comment.

